# Is This A Rare G10? Your Opinions Please



## Si1767 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello, I am new to this forum but here ms to be a wealth of knowledge that would like to tap into.

I have a CWC G10 that I have owned for about 12 years which I think has an interesting story.

It was given to me by Para RSM

It has the following numbers on the rear

0552/6645-99

5415317

14386

85

So, I know that it was destined for the Royal Navy and was manufactured in 1985.

It has Swiss at the 6 o'clock position

So far so good

Unusually it has date window at 3 o'clock.

I have been told that CWC sent an early batch to the MOD with dates which the MOD rejected. CWC just refaced them but left the date wheel underneath.

Have you heard of this and Is it rare? I would welcome your comments


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

I have heard this story about date window before and I believe it.

This was at a time when procurement was badly managed. The specification required by procurement did not "require" a date window. Instead of just accepting the upgrade at zero extra cost, they probably paid *extra* to have them re-faced.

A similar thing allegedly happened when MoD procured a large fleet of minibuses. Specification did not include a radio. Renault Piazza vehicles were supplied without the standard fit radio when procurement Gestapo insisted it was removed. At extra cost to the tax payer, of course. Obscene 

I'm sure your CWC (like my Seiko) has an interesting and eclectic service history and hope you enjoy it.

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Is that the same as this one which is now RAF issue apparently ? .....http://www.cwcwatch.com/g10-2000-issue-watch.htm


----------



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

does yours look like this on the back??










and this on the front??










Jason


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I dought if it is rare. I have not heard the date wheel story before. There are fakes about. Check out the CWC site for the guide â€˜how to buy genuineâ€™ also have at look at the Silvermanâ€™s site in London. They sell Royal Navy, Royal Marines divers. There is a whole range of CWC watches that a lot of people are not aware of. There is a dedicated military watch forum called â€˜MWRâ€™ thatâ€™s the military watch resource. Below is a 1989 model. Hope this helps.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I've heard of & seen the odd picture of CWC G10's with a date feature, if memory serves they are referred to "Navigators" & are quite rare.

The later snap on back G10's have a date feature but the earlier type with a battery hatch aren't common with a date window. (I know as i've been looking for one for a while).

Sounds a nice watch, enjoy it.

Dave


----------



## Si1767 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello all and thanks for your comments so far. I have to admit that i omitted some details last night as i was having some issues

with the keyboard on my tablet which seem to have resolved itself.

To clarify, the date window has been added by a watchmaker after it was learnt of the mechanisms presence beneath. this is a neat job

and is only detectable as an alteration under a magnifier. The difference with Jasons picture above is that the window does not have the white border. I believe that with the prefix 555, that is a Royal Marines issue watch.

The back is identical to that shown by Lucky Watch (apart from the s/n and date of manufacture)

I believe that the Navigator was RAF issue only (6BB on the rear) and was introduced in 1999 ish

So, its looking like mine is quite unique!

I have just had it fully serviced and it runs perfectly and is in daily use - as was intended

Anymore info would be gratefully received


----------



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

ETCHY said:


> I've heard of & seen the odd picture of CWC G10's with a date feature, if memory serves they are referred to "Navigators" & are quite rare.
> 
> The later snap on back G10's have a date feature but the earlier type with a battery hatch aren't common with a date window. (I know as i've been looking for one for a while).
> 
> ...


I have managed to bag three including a 'Fat' Navigator even rarer still


----------



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

Si1767 said:


> To clarify, the date window has been added by a watchmaker after it was learnt of the mechanisms presence beneath. this is a neat job
> 
> and is only detectable as an alteration under a magnifier. .
> 
> ...


going back to this point, I have heard/read this somewhere, not sure if it was here on on another forum.

as you say the mechamism is in effect hiding under the standard face in certain instances, I am sure I have read that some have had a new face fitted with a date window and some have modded by carefully creating a date window. memory is fuzzy but I am sure someone mentioned noticing something to do with the crown mechanism or in fact heard the date clicking over at midnight inside the case of watch....

Certainly worh a search on here.... MWR will also be a good place to look....

Jason


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

It wouldn't be that Unheard of, they use the eta 955 movement that normally has a date wheel so all the locating pins and holes are still there for a date function


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

55JWB said:


> ETCHY said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard of & seen the odd picture of CWC G10's with a date feature, if memory serves they are referred to "Navigators" & are quite rare.
> ...


I can't see your pics, but if you're ever thinking of moving one of your Navigator's on then give me a shout :thumbsup:

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

ETCHY said:


> 55JWB said:
> 
> 
> > ETCHY said:
> ...


Ah.. I had a tidy up in photobucket and moved folders, bear with me...

Jason


----------



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

Photo's reposted....

Forgot I had a new edition, I recently acquired a mechanical not battery Nav also....


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Lovely, absolutely lovely.

Great trio you have there Jason, there's something about the CWC G10 that's just "right" in every way.

Cheers

Dave :cheers:


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

I have replaced 2 dead fat g10 movements with newer movements that have had the date feature. You can't get the old type movements anymore. I have been tempted to cut date windows in the dials to copy the fat nav but did not in the end. Could be yours has had a new movement fitted into it at some point and somebody has thought why not use the date feature underneith.


----------



## Si1767 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi guys, thanks again for all of your expert opinions, very interesting.

I can confirm that after having just had my G10 fully stripped down and serviced, it is the original 1985 movement. If I could work out how to post photos, I would share it with you all


----------

